# Round two



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, we put in around 9:45pm last night and stayed out in 3 1/2" to 2' of water until around 2:45am. Yes, I hate to say it, but we were no runs, no drips, no errors! Well, my wife got a few Mullet with the scoop net and two huge Blue Crabs! Other than that where we were had a steady 8-10 mph S wind that would not let up. We motored to a great spot, tried there for a while and we happened to be on the N side of the Bayou, no, not God's. Then I took us to the S side of the Bayou to where the wind wasn't an issue. I saw 6 or 7 nice Redfish in some really great 5-6" grass beds. We never ran the trolling motor, all we did was pole around, so the noise wasn't a factor. We looked up on the hill, and back out to where the water was getting too deep to see, again no luck for hours. I know that if they would've been there, we would've gotten them because we had plenty of light and we were like church mice. I guess we have to put in our time, and the percentages of going will one day give us some nice flatties! I told you guys I'd let you know how it went, and I have to say, that was a long night after not doing it for 25-30 years!:hungry


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Dont give up. Your bound to out guess them sooner or later.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well atleast you got to get out and have a nice time in the boat. i have never had a problem with my trolling motor or even my generator makeing too much noise for the fish. Like MR said in another post...he has pased over a fish bearly missing the fish with the prop on the trolling motor and turned around and stuck the fish!! to me floundering is suposed to be fun and relaxing!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Where did you see the redfish? What area are you gigging in?


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope you still had a good night. Despite the work poling it can be relaxing and cool to see all the stuff in the water that you never see in the daylight. I have been many times and never see a single one. I have been many times and seen several that were 4 IN to 11.75 IN just not big enough but, it made me feel that at least I could see them if they were there in the right size. I rarely ever do an all nighter or even more than several hours. While I'm out there I could go forever but, the next day is rough especially if I have to work. 

Also, if you haven't already done it tell your wife thanks for going with you(probably couldn't keep her from going, right). I have tried many times to get my wife to go even if she just brings a book and reads because its really nice out there on a calm night. She unfortunately has a slight allergy to fish and her throat closes up if she gets the taste in her mouth. We have to be careful with seafood because just because it says crab or scallops or whatever doesn't mean it's not really fish.

Jeff


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Well i'm glad you got out and gave it a run,i enjoy it even if i don't find any i just love being on the water.Don't give up,next time you go you may get your limit,flounder are funny that way.Thanks for the report.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The trip all together was fun but the small things that had to be worked out such as when we are getting blown by the wind or if when we started to hit bottom in the bow, all of those things I guess are things neither of us took a class on and we thought just by having common sense it wasn't going to be an issue. We worked them out with love, and I have to say that mt opinio is that we put in and had to ride for about a mile or better until we got to shallow water. That was the only place that I thought would be okay to try because of the wind had the N side of the water with waves white capping. I think we both know now how to turn the boat, and deal with any shallow problems. If you have to go - "up on the hill" we might be running to deep to get to it. We were in 3-4" of water at times. I don't know if that is the "hill" but we tried! Next time we are going to put in right by a beach and then we can start right off in shallow water. The lights were good, Just didn't see any Flounder. Its a shame that we can;t stick a Redfish! I saw some that I think were moking me and laughing before they swam off! Yeah, I did have to nudge them and get them to move! It was like they thought their lawyer was right there with them. Anyway, I appreiate all the time I spend on the water with my wife and we are going to get it figured out! I think we already do! See ya guys!:hungry


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good Chris. Give me a call one evening if your wife doesn't want to go & as long as I'm free I'll be glad to go! :letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Will do!

That made for a long night! Never thought staying up all night Floundering would take a toll. But its better than being awake in the daytime not fishing! (Or having to work) I'll call you later! Already time to be back at work agin! Man it flew by! I missed the Pomps too! My cell was out of service, thought for a sec that I ruined it by moisture.:hungry


----------

